# tennis player, Roger Federer's career is over



## moviequeen1 (Aug 16, 2021)

My favorite male tennis player,Roger Federer announced yesterday he won't be playing in the last Grand Slam tournament of the yr, U.S. Open which starts next wk,or any other tournaments for the rest of 2021 He's having another knee surgery,will be on crutches,rehabbing for many months. I seriously doubt he will be able to come back  to the tour now that he just turned 40 
He was in remarkable shape for most of his career,didn't have any serious health problems until he had  left knee  surgery at age 34,that was his 1st.Last yr he had 2 surgeries on his right knee,think both were arthoscopic .This one sounds more serious,probably  a full knee replacement. I know from experience how painful the knee feels when it doesn't feel right.In 2004,I had partial right knee surgery because I couldn't bend my knee back all the way,had arthritis/menescius tear as well. I have a condtion  now in the knee where calcium crystals form in the joint cartiledge  which at times can be painful,I deal with it
I first started to watch Roger in early 2000's was impressed by what I saw.He has won every major Grand Slam title many times over , 8 Wimbledon titles, 6 Australian,1 French Open,5 U.S. Open titles.His 2 closest rivals Rafa,Novak all are tied with 21 Grand Slam titles which is a feat it itself
I've enjoyed watching Roger make incredible shots over the yrs,so graceful with his shots, a true gentleman off the court, always  makes time for interviews, signing autographs for fans.He has nothing more to prove,to me he is the greatest tennis player
If this is his swan song,its too bad he couldn't go out when he wanted to,his body was telling its time Sue


----------



## Irwin (Aug 16, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> My favorite male tennis player,Roger Federer announced yesterday he won't be playing in the last Grand Slam tournament of the yr, U.S. Open which starts next wk,or any other tournaments for the rest of 2021 He's having another knee surgery,will be on crutches,rehabbing for many months. I seriously doubt he will be able to come back  to the tour now that he just turned 40
> He was in remarkable shape for most of his career,didn't have any serious health problems until he had  left knee  surgery at age 34,that was his 1st.Last yr he had 2 surgeries on his right knee,think both were arthoscopic .This one sounds more serious,probably  a full knee replacement. I know from experience how painful the knee feels when it doesn't feel right.In 2004,I had partial right knee surgery because I couldn't bend my knee back all the way,had arthritis/menescius tear as well. I have a condtion  now in the knee where calcium crystals form in the joint cartiledge  which at times can be painful,I deal with it
> I first started to watch Roger in early 2000's was impressed by what I saw.He has won every major Grand Slam title many times over , 8 Wimbledon titles, 6 Australian,1 French Open,5 U.S. Open titles.His 2 closest rivals Rafa,Novak all are tied with 21 Grand Slam titles which is a feat it itself
> I've enjoyed watching Roger make incredible shots over the yrs,so graceful with his shots, a true gentleman off the court, always  makes time for interviews, signing autographs for fans.He has nothing more to prove,to me he is the greatest tennis player
> If this is his swan song,its too bad he couldn't go out when he wanted to,his body was telling its time Sue


I don't think he was ever out to prove anything. He just loved the game!

It's sad, but he had a long run. 40 used to be really old in the game of tennis, but now players are lasting well into their 30s. Nadal is 35 and still going strong. Djokovic is 34 and currently ranked number one.

 A lot of people don't realize how hard tennis is on the body. Somehow, tennis players are lasting longer. Maybe it's due to advances in equipment.


----------



## win231 (Aug 16, 2021)

As with figure skating, basketball, pitching & most professional sports, most of the overuse-type damage doesn't happen during the game; it happens during the hours of practice required to get to that skill level.
And, 40 is very old for professional tennis.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 16, 2021)

Tennis has to be the worst thing for knees!!


----------



## RnR (Aug 16, 2021)

Roger Federer is one of my favourite sportspeople ... such a brilliant career and so much dignified sportsmanship over the years.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 17, 2021)

Yes he is a champ in my book, too.  Used to love playing tennis but it is hard on the knees.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 17, 2021)

In the 80's- 90's,I was in a tennis league,played 1-2 times/wk
I never played on grass, clay was favorite.I agree playing on the hard courts was hard  on the knees
I certainly got more exercise playing singles,then doubles


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 17, 2021)

I started playing tennis around 15 hitting against a wall. Then I started playing opponents. I played 4-5 times a week. So...I watched with great adoration all the great players. They are way to numerous to mention. Roger was among them...and he was/is fabulous. He might be retiring from the tour, but he has many options for the next phase of his life, middle age. 
  I saw Djokovic play an exhibition "match" with McEnroe a few years back. Long ago rackets were wood, then aluminum, then space aloe that weighed nothing and can whip the ball, serving at 120 mph. Remember when there was no tie breaks. The match could last over 3 hours!!!


----------

